# Uni?



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Um... I hope this is ok.... but someone did say we could talk about anything....

But I am still expecting to get told off.

Anyway.

I know some people here are at uni, and just wanted to know who was where and what they were studying really.

Oh and if you are in student accommodation, does your landlord/lady know you have your little furries, or do you keep them secret by hiding them in the wardrobe when you expect them to come around (like me =] )

So, shall I start?

I am at Coventry University studying Psychology. I am currently suppose to be revising for exams, but I didn't go to a lot of my lectures this term so its less revising, more learning...

=]


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Im hoping to go back to uni this year. I've never liked the idea of being a mature student, but im sick of the current job climate and the course is 2 years, so hopefully things will be better by then.

Im fortunate that the college/uni ill be going to is near to me, so i wont have to move and upset my tribe.

Oh yeah, ill be doing a degree in applied animal welfare and behaviour.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

i am studying Theology (religious stuff)
i am at Bangor university......in my second year...doing little to no work....getting 2:1 so far hhahhaaaa and everyone at bangor is either really ugly or obese.
and no i dont really want to be a vicar......or a nun. 
i asked my landlord and he said 'yeah whatever' hahahaaa he is great.
i live with 3 lads and a girl....

hmmm first draugh of dissertation is in for the 1st of may...word count : 0



this is the life.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

So what sort of career will studying Theology get you?


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

well...any really...if i get any degree i can start as a manager at Zara clothes shop, since i have a degree you can fast track, and i was a merchandiser there for 2 years.....but that isnt really the best paying job ever...
so
what i really want to do is be an RS teacher (high school or sixth form)
so when ive finished my degree im doing my pgc....then living in france with my bf after uni for a year to learn the language better and maybe try and get a job as a nanny...then be a teacher....

im debating whether or not to do a masters though, if i get a 1st i will


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

.....i would love to be a fashion designer lol...but somehow...i cant see it happening  ......
and what career can you get from an animal welfare degree


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I am at The University of Central Lancashire studying Forensic Science and Archaeology! I love my course and hope to be a crime scene officer or a teacher when I finish in a year. I hate studying though!  

My landlord is unaware that we have 11 hamsters and a gerbil in our house...she would literally hit the roof!! haha!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> .....i would love to be a fashion designer lol...but somehow...i cant see it happening  ......
> and what career can you get from an animal welfare degree


Zoo work, conservation work overseas, laboratory work. Further studies can lead to accreditation as an animal behaviour therapist.

BTW, i was genuinely interested as to where your degree could lead you. It wasnt a mocking question. Im sorry if it came cross in that way.


----------



## Tinkerbell_em (Apr 26, 2009)

Im at University of Central Lancashire too!! I am in my last year and will hopefully be graduating in july from Dance PErformance and Teaching! 

I currently live with Cherrie_b and Captain Cris!!!


----------



## Captain Cris! (Apr 26, 2009)

hi i have two small critters 
and i just shut the door and lock it when the land lady comes hehe 
she has no idea 
i am at preston uni 
xx cris xx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

no way!!! you all know each other!!! thats so cool!


----------



## Captain Cris! (Apr 26, 2009)

cherrie b has us hooked 
hehe


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Captain Cris! said:


> cherrie b has us hooked
> hehe


She seems good at that :thumbup:

friends of Cherries are friends of ours


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Marcia said:


> She seems good at that :thumbup:
> 
> friends of Cherries are friends of ours


Yay!! I would blob you however I have run out!


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Awesome. =]

foxxy cleopatra, I wanna do a masters too. I only have to get a 2:1, but my marks this year would suggest I'm not getting that. I do plan to pick it up next year though. =] If I do it, it will be in Forensic Psyhology. I can work with Cherrie. XD

I'm going to have to start work on my dissertation after my exams too. I've already handed in the proposal for it. "How attachment type and aggression levels affect personal space size." Should be interesting I guess. Need to clear ethics for it first though!!

Do you guys have exams at the moment, or is it just me?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm at the University of Central Lancashire, studying Modern History... Don't know if I'll make it through because I'm a lazy sod! I really don't like my course but my A levels have restricted me to what I can do :-( After doing my degree I hope to do a PGCE in Early Years Education.

And I'm moving in with Cherrie_B hopefully at the end of May!

Char
xxx


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I'm at the University of Central Lancashire, studying Modern History... Don't know if I'll make it through because I'm a lazy sod! I really don't like my course but my A levels have restricted me to what I can do :-( After doing my degree I hope to do a PGCE in Early Years Education.
> 
> And I'm moving in with Cherrie_B hopefully at the end of May!
> 
> ...


I know the feeling...

And does that mean that the place is going to be over run with animals!?


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

god!!! i need to move to this uni! i feel so left out!!! and yeah exams in 2 weeks! i dont mind exams though, just dont revise and then the adrenaline makes me remember  worked for me since gcse!  
i need to do a pgc too...sigh, if i want to be a teacher, so im not sure about the masters! i want to do social reactions to food!!!! how AMAZING does that sound ( i love food)


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> god!!! i need to move to this uni! i feel so left out!!! and yeah exams in 2 weeks! i dont mind exams though, just dont revise and then the adrenaline makes me remember  worked for me since gcse!
> i need to do a pgc too...sigh, if i want to be a teacher, so im not sure about the masters! i want to do social reactions to food!!!! how AMAZING does that sound ( i love food)


Teaching is my fall back...otherwise I want to be a forensic crime scene officer. I went out for my friends 21st's last night...I went in my crime scene suit!


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

im a "mature" student (though im mid 20s), my 2nd degree is nearly over, 6 weeks to go arghhhhhh! then im working for a year to get funds to do my first MA (i plan to do 2) and then phd, wooh.

and subject wise im BA (Hons) fine art


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

cherrie_b said:


> I am at The University of Central Lancashire studying Forensic Science and Archaeology! I love my course and hope to be a crime scene officer or a teacher when I finish in a year. I hate studying though!
> 
> My landlord is unaware that we have 11 hamsters and a gerbil in our house...she would literally hit the roof!! haha!


unless she logs on here pmsl ..... oooooops


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

cherrie_b said:


> I am at The University of Central Lancashire studying Forensic Science and Archaeology! I love my course and hope to be a crime scene officer or a teacher when I finish in a year. I hate studying though!
> 
> My landlord is unaware that we have 11 hamsters and a gerbil in our house...she would literally hit the roof!! haha!


ooooohhhh you're pretty close to me  im in lancaster


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

oooohhhh lots of people near me


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

cherrie_b said:


> Teaching is my fall back...otherwise I want to be a forensic crime scene officer. I went out for my friends 21st's last night...I went in my crime scene suit!


Awesome! I think I'd hate teaching, but its my fall back too (^^)

And I wanna be a forensic psychologist. I'll meet you out there lol!


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

foxxy cleopatra said:


> god!!! i need to move to this uni! i feel so left out!!! and yeah exams in 2 weeks! i dont mind exams though, just dont revise and then the adrenaline makes me remember  worked for me since gcse!
> i need to do a pgc too...sigh, if i want to be a teacher, so im not sure about the masters! i want to do social reactions to food!!!! how AMAZING does that sound ( i love food)


That's what I'm starting to think!!

Lucky! I just sit there while everything slowly drifts out of my head...
Revising doesn't help, though learning the stuff in the first place probably will.

And it does sound like a pretty awesome subject. =]


----------



## Sassysas (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm doing my diploma in adult nursing at the University of Brighton. Only 6 days to go until I qualify  I'm hoping to start my degree next year and specialise in palliative care.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

DKDREAM said:


> unless she logs on here pmsl ..... oooooops


haha...yes true. I am pretty sure she is not an animal lover so won't be on here!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

And yeah, our house is going to have a lot of animals!!! So far we have 14 hamsters, at least 1 cat, and fish!!!

Char
xxx


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

CharleyRogan said:


> And yeah, our house is going to have a lot of animals!!! So far we have 14 hamsters, at least 1 cat, and fish!!!
> 
> Char
> xxx


Yeah man!! COOOOOOL!!!


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

woah good luck on keeping your pets!!


----------

